# New Member



## Marian (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello,

I'm Marian. I am a new member and wish to follow the protocol of saying hi and wishing everyone a happy new year. Been into coffee since my teens (now the other side of the dreaded four zero!!!!) Joined the forum as I am in desperate need for help.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello Marian and welcome to the forum. What do you need help with?


----------

